
Why humans can't navigate out of a paper bag - muon
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg20327211.000-why-humans-cant-navigate-out-of-a-paper-bag.html?DCMP=OTC-rss&nsref=online-news
======
ars
Bad title, good article. Starts slow, but picks up.

